# mister cool



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

jazz in his fav sun glasses 

he'll sit there for hours with them on even gets up and walks off i think he like putting things on his a good show off


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha brilliant,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats fab


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks collie his really good at it 
because his so calm he gets lots of filming and photo shoots


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ha ha they are fantastic lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> thanks collie his really good at it
> because his so calm he gets lots of filming and photo shoots


awww you must be so proud,,, filming and photo shoots,,,,,,thats great,


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

lol brilliant pics  i really like the second one wher he is looking ova his glasses...he reminds me of ma old uncle haha.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah did have one of him sitting up on his back legs on the chair with a flat cap and his glasses on all he needed was a pipe and would of been grandad   
cant find it, was on you know those old things oh film photo's


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I use jazz in my photography quite often just because he's such a camera wh**e


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

lol cool pics that look really suits him lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ooow great pics-made me smile


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

lol what are you like! but he doesn't seem to mind and they suit him too.

Sue


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Now thats what i call one chilled out dog​*


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

how cool is thatgreat pics


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sskmick said:


> lol what are you like! but he doesn't seem to mind and they suit him too.
> 
> Sue


oh he loves its, that wy if theres filming going to happen or a photo shoot terry uses jazz if they want a dally or a whitish dog as he will stay in any place we put him and so calm and will do things for him or me.
and he loves the spoiling of sausage sandwiches.

on one filming he had come out a pet shop and run down kensington high road which was happy to do.

the others do work as well but not as much as jazz does
we walked it first then done a quick run though then filmed it


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*bless him he looks so cool, did it take a lot of training *


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha they are great! What a showoff! And a gorgeous one too!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

hee hee great photos, he's one cool dude


----------

